# My wall loom and an idea



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I found a pattern in a book for a triangle shaped shawl that was made using a 6'x5' loom and the continuous weave method. Being a new weaver, I thought it looked like something I could do, so, I asked the husband to help me make one.

Here's what we made











The loom is 7' tall and if you include the two edges, it's just over 6' wide. Because of it's size, we attached it to the wall. The nails on the top and bottom are 1/4" apart - about 300 in each edge.

The green warp on the left is going to be the actual project and is 67% mohair and 33% merino wool. It's hand dyed and handspun and is called Shaded Moss. I am a camo fan and this looked pretty close for handspun yarn. I ran out of yarn and had to order more so I'm waiting on that to get here to finish the warp. 

The small 6" wide project on the right is something I thought I'd do while I was waiting for the other yarn. It's from the same place and is the same fiber content, but it's called Neptune. It's going to be a scarf for my husband and I had originally intended to make it on the rigid heddle loom but the project on there is going to take more time to finish.

The picture doesn't show the true colors, the colors look a bit washed out on my monitor.

I'm having a slight gravity problem that maybe some of ya'll can help with. I'm using a long stick shuttle as a shed stick and I made heddles for the other. My problem is that my shed stick keeps falling out and I have to reinsert it in the weave. As you can see, I'm using clothespins to hold it in place when it's in the up position and don't really see any other way to hold it out of the way. It's going to take a lot longer to make this if I have to keep doing this. 

Any ideas on how to go "up" with this project? This loom wasn't intended for weaving like this but I've got started on this and might as well continue.

Also, any ideas on how to make the shed for something so wide? I am thinking of just getting 4 yard sticks and using them. I also wonder about leaving the warm on the loom for several weeks. I'm not going to get this even close to being finished before I leave here for a few weeks. I can't afford to take off what's already on there, but I could wait to put the new on when I get back.

Deb.​

​


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well when you are weaving on the big tri looms you don't use a "shed" as it were. you just weave using your hands as best as you are able. A dowel or broom stick may help.

As for the other project. if I understand correctly you have heddles and then a stick for the other shed. Couldn't you use other heddles for the other shed too? Slip a dowel or stick into the heddles so you can lift the various sheds as needed. Do a search for back strap weaving that might give you some ideas. Here's one link for you Tutorial- One-weft Double Weave Â« Backstrap Weaving


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have tried just picking up the yarn but my fingers must be big  or something. It's really hard for me to learn, but, that might be what I do need to learn before I actually start the weave on that project.

On the smaller weave I had thought about using heddles for that, too. It would probably work better. I had just hoped the shed stick would stay there easier. I took a quick look at that tutorial and maybe I could attach the heddle dowel and the shed stick to each other and it would keep the shed stick from falling out. If that doesn't work I will probably make heddles. I"m going to give it a bit longer though before I do that.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

My favorite way to weave through the triloom or rectangle loom is using an afghan or tunisian crochet hook. They're long and slick and much easier than picking with fingers.

I wonder, couldn't you tie the shed stick to the top rail on each side of your scarf and tighten it up periodically as you move up? I really looking forward to seeing how these projects progress.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

You might try skipping every other nail to make a more open weave, thus making weaving a little easier. Keep us informed on your progress---I am impressed!


----------

